# Destin timshare promotions



## nolesman98 (Dec 29, 2010)

Just wondered if any tuggers knew of any time share promotions currently running for any resorts in the Destin, FL area.  I have a friend getting married there in early April and I need nice but cheap accomodations and I don't really want to use my RCI points for this long weekend getaway.

Any tips would be appreciated.


----------



## Happytravels (Dec 30, 2010)

*Panama City*

http://www.escapesvacations.com/resort_PanamaCity/



This  place isn't too far (maybe an hour)  you could try and call and see what they have for that time frame.  I got an offer but it's only good till March 31, 2011.

I would like to tour it myself........it looks like a lovely place.


----------



## nolesman98 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for the tip.  Does the mailer that you received have a phone number to call?

What were they offering?


----------



## Lee B (Jan 1, 2011)

*Courtesy of TSToday*

This was from an old TST email, but I remember seeing this offer in a more recent one.  Worth a shot.

LB

Resort vacation special -Try before you buy

Marina Bay Resort, just 7 miles from Destin, Florida. An area known for beautiful white sand beaches, deep sea fishing, great seafood, top quality golf, outlet shopping and a resort with over 2000 happy owners. Try before you buy. No risk, no sales presentation required and no pressure. Just pay a maintenance fee and enjoy a vacation for a week. Then, consider purchasing a foreclosed week from our owners association at a very special price. visit www.marinabayfla.com. Call 850/244-5132 (Mention TimeSharing Today to reserve your week.


----------



## nolesman98 (Jan 2, 2011)

Ok.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Hophop4 (Jan 2, 2011)

What about Wyndham Majestic Sun?  Call them or maybe an owner can refer you.


----------



## tashamen (Jan 3, 2011)

The Club Intrawest in Sandestin may have promos.


----------

